# my roof is blowing away!



## mayhem69 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, i have an older maybe 60 yr. old custom cape cod with big dormer.  Above the dormer the roofing material started to blow away last night after heavy winds.  My father in law called the material cold roll or something like that.  It looks like wide, maybe 3 or 4 ft. heavy roofing rolls layed down.   Anyway, the roof is in bad shape and needs replaced.  Also, the pitch isn't steep at all, and it is easy access to this roof, i just climb out my window and small ladder up.  Probably measures about 20x15ft., somewhere around 300 sq. ft.
Is this hard to replace?  How hard to tackle this job, what needs to be done?  I need professional suggestions please!  I am thinking about a rubber roof.


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 25, 2010)

A few tips for rolled roofing in windy areas. Sticks & Stones: Permanent Cure for A Mobile Home Tin Roof


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 25, 2010)

SJN's link will work, but newer generation peel and sticks are a lot cleaner insallation. GAF, Liberty or Certainteed, Flintlastic or ABC, Mule Hide are all peel and stick base and cap sheets. It still important to seal end laps and around the drip edge with roof cement.


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 25, 2010)

I have heard of the peel and sticks but have not had a chance to use it. Whats it like to work with and cost per square?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 25, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> I have heard of the peel and sticks but have not had a chance to use it. Whats it like to work with and cost per square?



Steve, if you ever try one you will never mess with a bucket of roof cement again. They are clean, easy and a excellent product. We put down a 2-ply base, then 3X3 drip edge then apply the cap sheet. Take a 80# roller and roll it out and you are about done.

2 square base is about $80.00 and the 1 square cap is also about $80.00 plus drip edge and tubes of roofing cement. We usually screw down a 1/2" wood fiber board and screw down the first layer of base with screws and 3" plates. Makes for a great system. They also come in a varity of colors and Certainteed has some COOL (energy star) colors.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 25, 2010)

Mayhem, rubber (epdm) is a great product IF installed correctly, but remember it has NO, NO warranty on residential applications.


----------



## 911handyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Look at the link here they make great products, for all your needs and the warranty is great.Carlisle SynTec single-ply membrane roofing systems and materials for the commercial and industrial roofing industry.

This is the kind i would use, its better than a rubber roof. Used a lot on commercial applications.


----------



## mayhem69 (Jan 26, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Mayhem, rubber (epdm) is a great product IF installed correctly, but remember it has NO, NO warranty on residential applications.



no warranty really?  that doesn't make sense.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 26, 2010)

No rubber roof MFg warrants their material on residences because of foot traffic. On commercial applications, specified walk mats are applied to service HVAC units. I've seen homeowners walk on roofs with golf shoes on....really.


----------



## handyguys (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to try the self stick two ply systems. I have done a few modified bitumen torch downs which scare me. When I have done torch downs I always had someone checking below for potential fire, had hoses, fire extinguishers and cell phone on standby.

What is sad is the roof in those pics is probably that rolled roofing stuff sold at the home center which is NOT good for low slope roofs in my opinion.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 26, 2010)

handyguys said:


> I'm looking forward to try the self stick two ply systems. I have done a few modified bitumen torch downs which scare me. When I have done torch downs I always had someone checking below for potential fire, had hoses, fire extinguishers and cell phone on standby.
> 
> What is sad is the roof in those pics is probably that rolled roofing stuff sold at the home center which is NOT good for low slope roofs in my opinion.



Handy Guy, the problem with torch down is not (usually) the immediate risk of fire, it usually catches about 8-10 hours later when its had a chance to smolder. Don't ask how I know this or did you know that mop heads will combust after the outer, hot tar has hardened. The list goes on.....we didn't burn one down but the roof was smoking the next morning when the crew returned to the job site. That was the end of torch downs.


----------

